# My favorite cars from IRev 12/13/03



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Tacoma Dome - Tacoma, Washington (or as we like to call it, TaCompton )

Jack's R33 GT-R (by the way, it's for sale for the low low price of $45,000)









900+HP Viper
















air induction helmet anyone?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Dara's show winning Civic


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Armin's Do-Luck WRX









Very nice 4 door Civic

















This crazy FD


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Jason C.'s supercharged/intercooled G35 coupe w/ StopTech brakes and alkantara from head to toe!


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

DrrRRrrrrrrrRRRrool.

I've got two things to say; (drool) and GEESUS CHRIST! Where do they get their cash from? 

I'll show up at next year's even with my '86 Bluebird 3 door hatchback. It'll nock them out 'wtf, does that thing drive?'


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

This 350Z roadster









Nice wide Civic w/ JDM ITR front end, R32 tails, and a molded hatch

















RHD S14...now that's JDM









Erik's RS









Shaun's AE86


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Ohhh, and I _very mutch_ like the Viper. (Sorry, Nissans...)


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Shaun's AE86


Hey, that looks like my car!  Only mine's got like a dead red paint (more pink), some rust, and a real fugly muffler


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Super Dooper Supra! 









































Rob's R32 GT-R


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNNSX?









Alexis's Integra

















Richard's TL

















Ben's Civic hatch


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Jonus's clean JDM hatch

















Allie's Civic


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*And my overall favorite!!!*

InTecRacing's AE86, it is to die for!


















































It is the best combo of form and function....
So, so nice....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

All of these cars, plus many more can be seen in the Events Coverage on www.nwnismo.com

All of these cars (except the Viper and Dara's car) are local NorthWest cars. The quality sure is picking up in the Seattle/Portland/Vancouver B.C. area.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

2 that grabbed my attention...









EDIT: Just noticed... the NSX needs a rear diffuser/lower bumper.

and










:crazy:


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

45k for an R33 GTR is not a bad price at all esp when it already has mods hmmmmmm i think i need to win the lotto tonight...to bad ill get an R34 instead =)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh, the R33 is also 100% street legal


----------

